# Elong or Gibbus??



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Well i had this piranha for over 2 years and i never questioned his species untill now. Everytime i see pictures of elongs they seem very silver and light in color and i dont see very many with red bellys. I looked on aqua scape and i seen pictures of a gibbus and he looks exactly like mine. Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

looks like an adult elong to me...nice one too.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

elongatus. i belive thats the ones know as pingke, not too common, and very very nice


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

eLONGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a very nice Elong.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

elong...the only reason yours looks darker than most is because of the substrate and probably also because its a pingke

beautiful fish no doubt though 1000000000000000% elong.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice fish!! Looks sweet with the red.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sweet fish VJ.... Awesome Elong.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys appreciate the replies.


----------

